# Drehzahlsteuerung für 5-10 Lüfter a 90 Watt



## maxi (2 November 2006)

Hallo,

habe 5 bis 10 Lüfter,
jeder 90 Watt. 230V

Möchte die Drehzahl günstig steuern ohne jetzt einen Frequenzumrichter einsetzen zu müssen.


----------



## PeterEF (2 November 2006)

Hallo,

ich vermute mal, das primäre Ziel ist nicht die Beeinflussung der Drehzahl, sondern die Veränderung eines Luftstromes?

Mir fallen da ein:
-Drosselklappen in Luftleitung
-Lüfter bei Bedarf in Reihe schalten (halbe Spannung -> viertel Leistung), ist allerdings nicht kontinuierlich
-simpler Thyristorsteller (Dimmer)

Aber seit einphasige FU geringer Leistung relativ preiswert geworden sind, bevorzuge ich eigentlich deren Einsatz.


----------



## MSB (2 November 2006)

Also in der Lüftungstechnik mehr oder weniger verbreitet sind
Spartrafos mit z.B. 5 Anzapfungen.

Gibts zum Beispiel bei Maico.
http://www.maico.de/index.php?id=13953

Mfg
Manuel


----------

